
The problem isn’t you. The problem is the problem. - robfitz
http://thestartuptoolkit.com/blog/2011/12/the-problem-isnt-you-the-problem-is-the-problem/
======
zapf
We are facing something of the situation.

There is a problem in the product and we find ourselves questioning our
ability, motivation and everything else.

Thanks for the post

~~~
freejack
My advice? Go out and find something _really_ hard to do to give your business
issues some context.

I'm a record-holding ultra-endurance cyclist and only came to the sport later
in my business career. It was amazing to me how much more manageable the
issues presented by business became after I'd accomplished (and failed a few
times) at something super-hard.

Physical activity is great in this regard because it will have direct benefits
in your day-to-day business activity - you will be more effective and a better
frame of mind, and it has much less risk of distracting you. Whatever you take
on as your challenge, make sure it won't ultimately distract you from the real
problems you are trying to solve.

Anyways, my $0.02...

------
fauldsh
This is a general life rule.

The amount of hobbies I have started at and not enjoyed the first few
sessions, then blamed not keeping going on my own persistence rather than
admitting either A: it's too hard, or B: I don't actually enjoy it as much as
I thought I would (Both of which tie in somewhat, people generally excel at
what they enjoy).

The amount of times I used to blame any failed conversation on myself until a
friend simply said (something along the lines of) "It takes two to chat". Also
applies more generally to relationships, both of which can be hard to manage.

I'm sure there are many more examples, knowing your limits is key to being
happy with your achievements.

------
dev_Gabriel
Well, that has already happened to me sometimes. Everytime that happens, I get
a little down. Makes no good.

The problem isn’t you. The problem is the problem. My new mantra (:

~~~
robfitz
If this struck a chord, you should definitely check out Steven Pressfield's
_Do the Work_ book linked in the post. His reading of it is super awesome.

~~~
dev_Gabriel
Thank you. Maybe I'll buy it (:

------
blader
This is great advice that I've found to be useful when applied to management
too.

It can be valuable to look at mistakes in a team as not something that is
created by individuals, but as something that is the by product by a larger
system with a bug in it. You can fix bugs in a system and the system gets
better, but it's much harder to try to fix people (short of the easy answer
which is to fire and replace).

~~~
robfitz
Thanks, Siqi - totally agreed. There's always a process behind the person and
you get a lot less heartbreak and vitriol when focused on fixing the former.

------
rohit89
This would work until you meet someone who gives you an insightful idea five
minutes after hearing your problem while you've been breaking your head on it
for a couple of days. I've lost track of the number of times I've felt like an
idiot.

~~~
robfitz
Haha, yeah, outside perspective is priceless. Even being able to ask someone
for help is a step in the right direction, since it suggests (at least to)
that you've identified a problem outside of your own incompetence ;)

